# How do you test the Cranial Nerves?



## Orthocoderpgu (Aug 27, 2010)

Can someone explain how a doc tests the cranial nerves? They state that the "Cranial nerves are grossly intact"


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 27, 2010)

Maybe you'll find this helpful...

http://www.clinicalexam.com/pda/n_cranial_nerves_exam.htm


----------



## Churchill2016 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Cranial nerves "intact"*

What elements would be counted with the statement "Cranial nerves intact"?  More specificilly, "CN II intact"? 

thank you!


----------

